# Serie A 21-22  November



## OddsPoster (Nov 16, 2009)

21 Nov 17:00 Bologna v Inter Milan  4.50 3.40 1.72   
21 Nov 19:45 Fiorentina v Parma  1.61 3.25 6.00   
22 Nov 14:00 AC Milan v Cagliari  1.44 3.75 7.50   
22 Nov 14:00 Livorno v Genoa  2.87 3.10 2.37   
22 Nov 14:00 Napoli v Lazio  1.85 3.20 4.20  
22 Nov 14:00 Palermo v Catania  1.70 3.30 5.00   
22 Nov 14:00 Roma v Bari  1.66 3.40 5.00  
22 Nov 14:00 Sampdoria v Chievo  1.75 3.30 4.50   
22 Nov 14:00 Siena v Atalanta  2.40 3.00 2.90   
22 Nov 19:45 Juventus v Udinese  1.44 4.00 7.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 19, 2009)

Bologna v Inter Milan 

Bologna's season objective is to stay in Serie A, while Inter will be happy only with another Serie A title. For now Bologna managed to stay 3 points away from the danger zone. Their points are won in home mainly - 10 of 12. In the last 2 home matches they beat Siena and Palermo , but now they play Inter and it will be very hard to repeat that. 
Inter are 1st with 5 points more than Juventus. In the last round Inter took only 1 point from the not so in form Roma, so now they will need the 3 points more than ever. The tradition is in favor of Inter. 
Prediction : away win


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 20, 2009)

22 Nov 14:00 Roma v Bari 1.66 3.40 5.00 

14th place is not what Roma is capable of. Bari has a great season, only Inter has less losses than them. I think it's time they experience another loss, after all they are coming from Serie B. So far the results are surprising but everything good comes to an end. Francesco Totti and De Rossi wont play for Roma, but they have enough players to replace them. 
Prediction: Roma win.


----------

